# Are any of these poisonous to goats?



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

False Aralia, begonia, fuchsia, boston fern?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Ellie I know begonias and fuchias are, not sure about ferns but yes if it is a male fern. Have no clue about the other.
Tam


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, rats! I was hoping they were safe! Thanks!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

False Aralia looks to be safe as it says deer do eat it. Depends on how hungry the deer are, so my guess yeah this one is safe. Tam


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, cool! It looks to be one that could actually provide some food for goats! I have all these ornamentals and don't want to take them with me to the farm if they'll hurt goats...you know, no matter how good your fences, there's always an escape now and then...


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I would still put a barracade around your Aralia, something that might taste too good not to eat down all the way 
I know of begonias as they are poisonous to everything. Did you know that the Angel Wing begonia is the most poisonous but our little 4lb Chihuahua is still alive after eating one down to the dirt! He puked a bunch out and then went on like nothing ever happened.

There is a list on 101 that has poisonous plants to goats. Potato and tomatos as well, but the goat who ate those is still kicking and milking up a storm in Kamiah ID 
Some people feed squash and pumpkins to goats...I tried and ours won't touch them, said to be a natural de-wormer but goats can easily over eat on these and the seeds are what causes the most of the problem.
I try to keep ornamentals far far away as most of them are poisonous.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Begonias are poisonous? to humans too? I've been eating the flowers since I was a child... and teaching my children to too now - oh well, building our immunity to poisons


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmmm, more research to do! Thanks Karen!


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

It says only hybrids are edible, others not. Sigh.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

well the ones I ate as a child were in the African forest - probably at least 500 miles from the nearest hybridizer


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Like many plants some particular species in a genuis are either deadly poisonous or not at all. Take for instance False parsley/water parsley. It is poisonous but its much bigger cousin the cowslip is very edible, natives would slurp in the stalks cause it juices are sweet.
Tam


----------

